# Floundering trip?



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I will be home from Korea Oct. 31st and was wanting to do some gigging. I know its a little soon, let me know it anyone has an extra spot.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Anytime in Nov. would be good.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Are you the Nathan that used to post a lot when a high schooler a few years ago?????

When you get here, give a call ....I'll take you fishing......

Send a PM.....

curtis


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

That sounds like me, if it was about 7 or 8 years ago then it probally was. I would love to, what does you work schedule look like?


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a wife.....

She has a birthday.....

Any time after the weekend of the 5th......

'been catching a few flounder within 2 miles near structure...... i only ever keep one........ don't know whether incoming or outgoing tide is best but they seem to bite best when the current is moving...... the crop this year looks a little larger than usual......so far


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Seas look nasty for Mon and Tue next week....... 3' to 5 ...... 'don't know what the bay conditions might be......


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Nathan,

seas have liiked nice the last few days....

Want to try Monday am????

give a call i pmed my number yo you..........


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Give a call 6549455


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry just saw your message, would have loved to have gone. Maybe another day.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Nathan,

I check the weather every AM and you are on the top of my list to call.....This wind has got to stop soon.....hopefully before you head back to Korea...


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Nathan,,

next tuesday looks ok.....1-2 ' seas predicted........

let me know....


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry Nathan.....

We had one good day while you were here and you were out of town for that day...

Have a safe trip back to Korea and be safe......We'll try again in May.....

BTW: I take war fighting service people and don't expect any returns......also guys that have recently lost their jobs and are unemployed.........


----------

